# Stella 1000FB or new 2008 Stella 1000FD???



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Stella 1000fb Or The New 2008 Stell 1000fd??* 
Greetings:

Has anyone used the new 2008 Shimano Stella 1000FD yet? If so, how does it compare with the older 1000FB?

I'm having trouble deciding which one to get, and, if the new model is really worth the extra $150-200 price tag?

Would I really notice any difference on this small reel?

I can purchase the older 1000FB for $349.00 and the new 2008 1000FD for $499.00.

Any comments, suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

:headknock ANYONE?????:headknock


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The FD is far superior to the FB model. I think it is worth the extra money.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

There are so many upgrades to the new line of spinning reels. I believe the added cost is well worth the benifits. Check out all the improvements.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/New_Spinning.html


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I will be ordering a Stella 1000FD and will let you know my impressions soon.


Kevin


----------

